# Vtr Modifications



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

I am about to cut the ring off my VTR to fit my sexy Kayfun. However I saw this post of some just sanding it.







What kind of sander would I need to do this?


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

Or if you take the ring off:


----------



## ET (26/2/14)

shall we dub it reokiller now or wait for the wailing to commence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (26/2/14)

seriously though, that is about as awesome as a reo for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

@denizenx , ask @Gizmo what we got the VTR to fire on ...!


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Im thinking of doing it as well. Not sure on how you would sand the inside of the ring though.


----------



## Tristan (26/2/14)

SVS1000, you can get a sander bit and use it with a drill at slow speed initially, increasing the speed as you go along, then Bob's your uncle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (26/2/14)

forgot to mention start with a stone sander bit, and after a material/paper sander bit, to polish/smooth the metal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Ah yeah I know what you talking about


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

SVS1000 if you know show me  When it comes to handy work. I am well.. Pathetic


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Gonna go get a sanding bit tomorrow.


----------



## TylerD (26/2/14)

I think a dremil will work wonders with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan (26/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I think a dremil will work wonders with this.


yes TylerD, that is name I was looking for, Dremel. .... SVS1000, Dremel tools


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

shall be sorted soooon ..


----------



## Fickie (26/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @denizenx , ask @Gizmo what we got the VTR to fire on ...!



Stop teasing! what did you get it to fire at?

I'm loitering at the Reoville border post. No pa $$ port !! If I can use this to be an illegal alien it might just be a plan?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

Fickie said:


> Stop teasing! what did you get it to fire at?
> 
> I'm loitering at the Reoville border post. No pa $$ port !! If I can use this to be an illegal alien it might just be a plan?



0 point ... ohms  Just to tease a little more


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

I wonder how hard it would be to replace the chip in the vtr with the dna 30 chip. That then works out to only 50 dollars

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (26/2/14)

Fickie said:


> Stop teasing! what did you get it to fire at?
> 
> I'm loitering at the Reoville border post. No pa $$ port !! If I can use this to be an illegal alien it might just be a plan?



lol what did it fire on? do tell


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

denizenx said:


> lol what did it fire on? do tell



zero point dun dun dun.... its somewhere else on this forum lets see if you can find it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

he he he .. that got them searching ....lol


----------



## Fickie (26/2/14)

NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/14)

TylerD said:


> I think a dremil will work wonders with this.



Dremel is the shizniz every DIY guy should invest in one imho.

Polishes mechs quite nicely to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to replace the chip in the vtr with the dna 30 chip. That then works out to only 50 dollars
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Most probably a couple of other components need to be replaced as well to be able to utilize the extra 10W, like inductor and relevant semiconductors.


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

I suppose you right hey

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I suppose you right hey
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Nothing is impossible, the impossible just takes a little longer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to replace the chip in the vtr with the dna 30 chip. That then works out to only 50 dollars
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Problem solved: replace the whole board with DNA30 (http://www.evolvapor.com/shop.php) @ US$49.99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

Yea bud that's what I was talking about

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

I thought chip only (the black square on pc board is the chip) - you can do.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (26/2/14)

@johanct are you going to mod vtr's for us?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (27/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @johanct are you going to mod vtr's for us?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Yes, any techie should be able to do it - all the detail available on evolve's website.


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

Just modded my new VTR ... pictures later ..it's stuck in my hand and can't let go

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (1/3/14)

Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Just modded my new VTR ... pictures later ..it's stuck in my hand and can't let go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



What did you do to it Rowan?


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

I'm also curios?


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

Me 3, very curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

Ok . So I wanted the ring to stay . So started out removing excess metal to slide kayfun in . The ring eventually broke . There is not enough metal to go that route for now . So ended up cutting it off .






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/14)

Looks so shiny!
Wonderful. Enjoy
What power does the VTR go up to? And whats the max amps on it?


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

That's the rocket + vtr . Here is vtr + kayfun .





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

And here is the Kraken + VTR





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/3/14)

Max amps on a coil that it will fire is 0.5 . And max watts is 15

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/3/14)

I really like that . I may buy one


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

Max amp is 5, @Silver1 .


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee. So its quite a nice device then. Just needs to be shipped to Zimbabwe (to Rowan) for modifications first


----------



## shabbar (2/3/14)

Nice !! lol i agree @Silver1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/3/14)

@silver . Doob I am in joburg . Just modded @Gizmo 's vtr for him ..... one happy camper 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/3/14)

Did indeed. Super awesome

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (2/3/14)

where your pics giz

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @silver . Doob I am in joburg . Just modded @Gizmo 's vtr for him ..... one happy camper
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Sorry man, thought you were travelling? Maybe I got confused.... Doh....


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/3/14)

@silver . A aah too much blonde vape joose . You need to do that stuff in moderation . Lol . No worries . As I said long time ago I am here in the bright lights working at my head office permanently now . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

